# Pricing cedar flooring



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

I was wondering if any of you have ever made any flooring before and what you may have charged for it. I have some cedar flooring that I made and the client no longer wanted it. I'm wondering what you guys think it should be worth. Thanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Well it's worth whatever you can get paid. That sounds kind of smart assy but that's really about the size of it especially the ERC market. I've seen 4/4 ERC selling in my region from $1500Mbf to $3000Mbf and we're essentially in the same region.


----------



## brown down (Feb 1, 2016)

kevin whats Mbf stand for?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

per thousand board foot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 1, 2016)

@Kevin, is that for tongue and grooved flooring or just lumber. That's what I sell just the lumber for. If so, I should have just found someone in your area to buy it from and pay shipping costs.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> @Kevin, is that for tongue and grooved flooring or just lumber. That's what I sell just the lumber for. If so, I should have just found someone in your area to buy it from and pay shipping costs.



That's just green 3/4 - 8/4 off the mill. Any processing after that is extra. FYI I haven't sold to the public for geez I guess 7 years now or more. But those are the prices other sawyers in my area are charging.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Wesley you could use Richard's price schedule as a starting point. His prices are lower than what yuou or I could charge because he is very streamlined, does a lot of volume, and has been harvesting/milling/[processing/exporting ERC for many years and has it down to a science. But his price list is a good way to learn. 

http://www.cedarusa.com/products.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's just green 3/4 - 8/4 off the mill. Any processing after that is extra. FYI I haven't sold to the public for geez I guess 7 years now or more. But those are the prices other sawyers in my area are charging.


That's right on track with what's up here. I'd sold all of what I had green and then yesterday went and gave $2.25 /bf. for dried cedar that was shipped in and felt darned lucky to find it.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 1, 2016)

I was really hoping that someone may have made some actual flooring like this and have an idea what it might go for. I have an idea what I want for it, but I haven't been able to sell it for what I think I need out of it. I think primarily because everyone wants manufactured, pre-finished flooring nowadays without all the install and finishing costs associated with real wood flooring.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> I have an idea what I want for it, but I haven't been able to sell it for what I think I need out of it.



What are you trying to get out of it?


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been trying to get $5.50 -$6.00, just haven't had any takers yet. I haven't pushed it hard, but I have put it out there in several places.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> I've been trying to get $5.50 -$6.00, just haven't had any takers yet. I haven't pushed it hard, but I have put it out there in several places.




Is that BF or Sq ft? Flooring is usually sold in Sq ft.

In order to get that for it, you have to find someone who wants exactly what you're selling. At that price, you rule out bargain hunters. I own my own sawmill just like you and used ERC extensively in our home, and I can get a load of free premium cedar logs just about any time I want to make a few calls to local farmers/ranchers, but even we didn't use cedar flooring - we went with the manufactured curly koa flooring from home depot. For $2.50 a sq foot it's cheaper than what all that time and work would take for me process the thicker flooring myself and the koa is harder than the ERC and won't raise the floor too high.

It's not going to be impossible for you to sell it, but you'll have to find someone that wants the look, ad specifically wants that species. There's no denying that the manufactured flooring has put a huge dent in real hardwood flooring. Right or wrong it has. Fortunately for you there are still people willing to pay the extra just to say they have "real flooring". There's people building cabin's for their vaction properties and huntng cabin's etc. all around you. Target those people because they're your highest chance for a sale IMO. In fact full turn-key ERC cabin packeges are a lucrative market just stay out of the construction end of it and focus on milling the packages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 2, 2016)

Kevin, that's per square foot. Sorry I forgot to say that. Without thinking, I assumed it was a given as like you stated, it's usually sold by the square foot. 

I've been targeting those types of folks and even talked with a few local builders around who don't generally build the punched out houses. I'll just have to keep chugging at it I suppose. Someone will come along eventually. 

On another note, any possibility of getting hold of a good load of the cedar logs you mentioned? I've been sort of looking for a supplier for some time now. My last real supplier went to jail when he couldn't stay away from the dope. He was in OK, which was quite the haul, but he had really nice cedar.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> Kevin, that's per square foot. Sorry I forgot to say that. Without thinking, I assumed it was a given as like you stated, it's usually sold by the square foot.
> 
> I've been targeting those types of folks and even talked with a few local builders around who don't generally build the punched out houses. I'll just have to keep chugging at it I suppose. Someone will come along eventually.
> 
> On another note, any possibility of getting hold of a good load of the cedar logs you mentioned? I've been sort of looking for a supplier for some time now. My last real supplier went to jail when he couldn't stay away from the dope. He was in OK, which was quite the haul, but he had really nice cedar.



Maybe in a year or two Wesley but I cannot add anything else to my plate right now. But yeah stick with it. Dead stack that stuff out of the weather and when you least expect it someone is going to call or drop by and ask if you have any T&G cedar flooring!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 2, 2016)

I hope you find a buyer. FWIW, I wouldn't put that on my floor if it was free.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 2, 2016)

Why may I ask?


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 2, 2016)

Woodsman said:


> Why may I ask?



I just don't find knotty woods attractive, especially in such a large surface as a floor. I want my home to be relaxing to me, not distracting.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

Lots and lots of people like knotty wood floors. Some of the prettiest floors I have ever stood on were knotty pine. They wouldn't fit in just any home, but the ones they do, nothing could look prettier.

Wesley make a note not to try and sell the big whiskey-drinking pecker wood any knotty wood flooring . . . not that you would.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 4, 2016)

I always put wood I have no use for on CL and just keep renewing my ad every couple of weeks and it always seems to go eventually. Bet that would make some nice wall paneling for one of them sauna baths, maybe just advertise it a T&G boards. I used some knotty white cedar around the base a Jacuzzi tub a couple of years ago and it was a big hit. If you call it flooring that is all most folks will see it as, bet even Jim would allow it in his sauna.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 4, 2016)

I love the red cedar look. Isn't it a little on the soft side for flooring? I've installed a lot of hw floors and they are always hardwoods. Not bashing it, I think its great, just kinda agree with spruce that it would make better paneling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2016)

It is used for flooring here extensively. A lof lot people build their homes using cedar trees on the property they buy and it's not all that uncommon. The wood is softer yes but it has a pretty darn good wear resistance, and unlike 95% of hardwoods it will never rot on places moisture gets trapped especially around sinks and near door sills etc. Certainly ERC flooring will last for generations before being worn down in high traffic areas. No one should ever be afraid to use ERC for flooring, unless they just don't like the look or smell.

Quite a few rural restaurants here are built 100% with ERC and they have extremely high traffic compared to a home.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

